# 55 gallon



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok...here it goes. I started off with a 10gallon for my betta sorority and soon realized it was too small. So I upgraded to a 55 gallon and here are some pictures. It is still a little cloudy from the sand / kitty litter substrate...it has been set up for 5 days and had fish in it for 3. I chose to do a cycle with the girls in the big tank because they were getting really snappy with each other. Any who...here are some pics of the tank and the girls. Some of the pics are from the old tank as well and please forgive the amount of photos...as I got a little trigger happy. Plus my cambodian girl loves the camera and who am I to deny her that ....My sorority tank pictures by Hawk1018 - Photobucket


----------



## Boonaroo (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You have some pretty females there.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

here is a short video of my girls in there new tank. please forgive the quality as I am no video expert. my fish tank - YouTube


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

great!!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Really nice! I never would have thought to do an all female betta tank.


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

Your girls are beautiful,i have 6 in a 20gallon,how long did it take for them to get adjusted,they will get used to all that space fast,mine seem mad if i have to move them,if one gets a little pushy i put her in a different tank,they almost give you mad looks through the glass. Its so funny how they have different personalities,they are my favorite fish. good luck with the new tank!


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

lovebettas said:


> Your girls are beautiful,i have 6 in a 20gallon,how long did it take for them to get adjusted,they will get used to all that space fast,mine seem mad if i have to move them,if one gets a little pushy i put her in a different tank,they almost give you mad looks through the glass. Its so funny how they have different personalities,they are my favorite fish. good luck with the new tank!


Thanks...it took them about 4-5 days to get adjusted ....but I kept messing with adding plants and re-arranging things. So I was making it difficult for them. I think going from a 10 gallon (they were getting too feisty in that small space) to 55 gallon just gave them a whole lot more room to swim. Now instead of catching each other...the aggressor just gets tired of chasing and goes back to her area. that is of course unless I am in the room...then they are all dancing around in front like I never feed them LOL !!! Little piggies get fed twice a day and some times I give them a mid day treat.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

here is another video....just figured out how to use my ipad to post vids on youtube. My shrimps and some plants - YouTube


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't believe they leave the shrimp alone.I can see they are getting used to the tank,they don't have their stripes showing any more,they look happy in their new home,enjoy!


----------

